

Sample App with Backbone.js and Twitter Bootstrap - jashkenas
http://coenraets.org/blog/2012/02/sample-app-with-backbone-js-and-twitter-bootstrap/

======
dangrossman
If this is of interest, you might also check out Bookmarkly, a visual bookmark
organizer I open sourced last week. It's node.js on the server and Backbone.js
on the client, with a little Twitter Bootstrap in the UI as well.

<http://bookmarkly.com>

<https://github.com/dangrossman/Bookmarkly>

~~~
pacomerh
Nice, these are exactly the two things I wanted to get my hands on.

------
dts
Hmmm. Any reason all the views and models are attached to the window object
instead of namespaced under some kind of app controller?

~~~
tbranyen
There are a number of issues with the project, but I'm assuming it was created
this way to be easier to digest for newcomers.

~~~
smcguinness
Would you point out a few of them if you don't mind?

------
hswolff
That's a nice sample app. My only (small) complaint is that I feel using MySQL
is a bit of overkill for a sample application.

To throw my hat in the ring as well I've been working on a Backbone project
that could help newcomers to Backbone. I'm in the midst of refactoring it a
little bit to use lesscss as well as RequireJS and its module system.

Please feel free to fork or contribute! I love Backbone and JavaScript :D.

<https://github.com/hswolff/forgetmenot/tree/dev>

------
danielhunt
Having been working on my own (mobile) Twitter Bootstrap & Backbone.js app for
the past week or so, the biggest issue I've had has been working out how best
to deal with a combination of local & remote collections (and the caching of
them, on demand)

The other blog posts from the author of this one have been very useful in
getting over some of the initial speedbumps I encountered - and strongly
recommend them to anyone looking to get into Bootstrap itself.

~~~
fooandbarify
I've played a bit with caching models on the client:
<https://github.com/napoleond/localmodel>

I'm planning to implement merges at some point, but the current implementation
has still proven useful to me.

------
bionicbrian
Looks awesome.

------
Alind
Thank you for sharing your work. it's interesting. good start, buddy.

